
Spain's conviction of Catalan leaders threatens rights to freedom of expression - tsunamid
https://www.amnesty.org/en/latest/news/2019/11/spain-conviction-for-sedition-of-jordi-sanchez-and-jordi-cuixart-threatens-rights-to-freedom-of-expression-and-peaceful-assembly/
======
harperlee
Millions of people in Catalonia have very vocally, and sometimes, violently,
expressed their opinion on independence without any restriction to their
freedom. Some politicians have been convicted for more subtle charges, that
include misuse of public funds, and not obeying previous court orders.

The proindependence propaganda is very strong, and very focused on biasing
international and english-spoken media; I'd ask you to at least please read
topics from both sides if you want to be informed and have a balanced opinion.

The submitter account, tsunamid, shares the name ot the violent revolts from
the last days, and most probably was created just for spamming this forum (0
comments, 2 proindependence submissions, 6 karma).

~~~
jddj
Unless amnesty international has been bought by the Catalan separatist
movement, we can probably go without "Beware: Propaganda" warnings on every
nonagreeing opinion.

There are two sides here, both made up of real people. Further, it's perfectly
reasonable (much like in Scotland, and also in Chile where the demand to
rewrite a dictator-era constitution draws parallels) that the independentistas
might have some coherent arguments. Let's let the reader decide without
overtly trying to prime them. I promise they don't need to go far to find pro
unionist opinions.

The Catalan separatist movement is _not_ some Russian-made antivax Facebook
group.

~~~
harperlee
I just commented first on the assertion of the title and article, and then
separately commented on the fact that this is a topic where people tend to
have strong biases, and the poster looked more fishy than usual.

A caveat emptor, for me, is not priming negatively, in my view - and I
explicitly called for taking both sides in consideration. So I guess we both
agree.

I agree that it is a fascinating topic, but there have been several
discussions here with plain wrong information being spread. Enriquto below
already pointed out below, before you answered, funny changes in tone and
content among different translations of the article. So yeah, reader beware.

------
enriquto
Funnily enough, the international version uses a much stronger phrasing
against the spanish government than the spanish version (lest they offend the
spanish members of amnesty who are unionists). I would have thought that, of
all organizations, amnesty would refrain to engage in such obvious and
orwellian cynicism.

Edit (I add the links):

[https://twitter.com/amnesty/status/1196746909924446208](https://twitter.com/amnesty/status/1196746909924446208)

Catalan leaders, Jordi Sànchez & Jordi Cuixart, must be released immediately &
their convictions quashed. Their convictions for sedition violates their
rights to freedom of expression & peaceful assembly.

[https://twitter.com/amnistiaespana/status/119674554755156377...](https://twitter.com/amnistiaespana/status/1196745547551563776)

Hoy hemos presentado en Barcelona nuestras conclusiones tras la sentencia del
"procés" -> _today we have presented in Barcelona our conclusions to the
sentence of "procés"_

(the spanish tweet does not announce the conclusion of the study, as opposed
of what they do for all other studies that they publish. Are they afraid of
their own, rather mild, opposition to the spanish government?)

------
mrsernine
More propaganda from the secessionists. You have been using institutional
resources to spread your ideas for forty years, it is more than clear to
everybody that your freedom of expression is not in jeopardy.

~~~
enriquto
> it is more than clear to everybody that your freedom of expression is not in
> jeopardy.

Tell that to the two catalan rappers accused of "hatred" on behalf of their
(tame, by rap standards) lyrics that taunt spanish policemen. One is about to
enter prison and the other one is on exile in Belgium.

~~~
mrsernine
I am sorry, but freedom of expression cannot exist without respect. Most of
the Catalan political leaders voice their opinions with respect and they get
heard everywhere.

You could argue that "hatred" is in jeopardy though, if you feel it's worth.

------
peter-m80
Please, don't use HN for your propaganda

